# Student Angler Fishing Seminar



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Free Saltwater and Freshwater Fishing Seminar for Student Anglers! Saturday February 13th from 10 am to 2 Pm at Marine Max in Seabrook, Texas. Free BBQ from Rudy's BBQ and Giveaways from Bass Assassin, Mirrolure, and Fins Brad! Students are free and adults are $40


----------



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Come out and join us this Saturday 10 am at Marine Max in Seabrook 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

